# Doomsday Bunkers Series



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm just uploading the first episode to my tube channel now.

Looks like an excellent series, I hope this post is in the correct place, if not could you move it and reword it to your satisfaction please Survival, thanks.

Big thanks to acidlittle for the shout out on one of his vids, thanks man, I received loads of new subs shortly after the shout out, do you want a shout out in the description of this vid mate?, I have a sneaking fancy this vid will get thousands of views, only thing is it may be a copyright infringement, so don't want to bring attention to anybody incase they get into trouble, but if anybody wants a shout out on this vid just let me know.

Thanks again acid, Peter.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I expect nothing in return my friend, just keep uploading those tv shows and deleting them before they get "found" !


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw the first show. Half a million, how many of us can afford that. Since it is for his business, I wonder if it is a complete tax write off. That bunker was the size of my house.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have it recorded, but haven't watched it yet (go figure!). I assumed this is really an advertisement type show for some of the folks that are on there. Sorta like what I have seen these reality shows become with the cast advertising "something".

Peter, your good to post wherever you like, it will get indexed and moved to the appropriate place later. Type away! I'm trying not to make the forum confusing for people.


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

There are some things that bug me about the show. (the deep earth bunkers specifically) They are made out of steel...I thought concrete was better in a NBC type of attack? I hate the white hatches on them why not scream "HEY THERE'S A BUNKER IN HERE WITH FOOD AND SUCH!!!" (really have they never heard of camo-rocks, dirt, brush?) Having a super blast door doesn't do much when someone can sabotage your air tube/vent and or dig up and steal your generator or sabotage your septic system. If they think you have food and are starving they'll do whatever to get you to open that blast door and come out...

Bottom line if it's a bunker it needs to be COMPLETELY hidden from the public ie where no one knows where it is or that it's even there! (the one guy using it in his class instruction what a BAD idea.)

BTW, thanks for posting the doomsday bunker/prepper shows I don't have Natgeo or Discovery... 

Wife 1.0


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wife 1.0 said:


> There are some things that bug me about the show. (the deep earth bunkers specifically) They are made out of steel...I thought concrete was better in a NBC type of attack? I hate the white hatches on them why not scream "HEY THERE'S A BUNKER IN HERE WITH FOOD AND SUCH!!!" (really have they never heard of camo-rocks, dirt, brush?) Having a super blast door doesn't do much when someone can sabotage your air tube/vent and or dig up and steal your generator or sabotage your septic system. If they think you have food and are starving they'll do whatever to get you to open that blast door and come out...
> 
> Bottom line if it's a bunker it needs to be COMPLETELY hidden from the public ie where no one knows where it is or that it's even there! (the one guy using it in his class instruction what a BAD idea.)
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. These people spend a fortune on these bunkers and nothing says "come and get me" like pipes sticking out of the ground and a big white hatch door.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I watched it once and that was enough for me. I can get a decent cave in the Ozarks close to a good water source for less than what these people are paying for these metal boxes. I guess if you have the funds then owning one of these would give you that warm, fuzzy feeling...not unlike pissing down your leg.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

The Tsunami orb to me seems like a totally impractical idea. You will get tossed and turned around in that thing to where your sick and vomiting all over yourself, not to mention you could be pulled out to sea. No way to tie down supplies in it and I just don't think it's a reasonable idea. I just don't like it. Tht is all.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, im uploading them for people to watch, but im with you guys, I think the series is pants to be fair, deep earth bunkers just dig a hole and drop their product in it, I would want a concrete breathable base, not just dropped on top of soil, would want a concrete reinforced roof on top of the bunker, water proof insulated sides, septic tank, emergancy exits etc etc etc, I could go on, for the price they ask, you should be getting alot more, all they are doing realy is dropping a $1500 shipping container into the ground and asking people $75,000 for it, as for that tsunami pod, it would defo just get crushed, nah, poor series just advertising one company.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Wife 1.0 said:


> There are some things that bug me about the show. (the deep earth bunkers specifically) They are made out of steel...I thought concrete was better in a NBC type of attack? I hate the white hatches on them why not scream "HEY THERE'S A BUNKER IN HERE WITH FOOD AND SUCH!!!" (really have they never heard of camo-rocks, dirt, brush?) Having a super blast door doesn't do much when someone can sabotage your air tube/vent and or dig up and steal your generator or sabotage your septic system. If they think you have food and are starving they'll do whatever to get you to open that blast door and come out...
> 
> Bottom line if it's a bunker it needs to be COMPLETELY hidden from the public ie where no one knows where it is or that it's even there! (the one guy using it in his class instruction what a BAD idea.)
> 
> ...


LOL I couldn't agree more, it's not very friggin secret when someone secretly steals your secret buried generator is it?! hahaha


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I got pretty bored with it pretty quickly. Neat concept, would love to have one just for shits and giggles, completely unaffordable except for the elite few and if I was going to spend that kind of money, I'd rather have an old missle silo. The show is kind of like American Chopper and Monster Garage slammed together with bigger price tags. And what the hell is the deal with the owners kid? Kind of bratty...I loved the whole "I can't be fired, my dad owns the company." I would have put him over my knee, then shit canned him.


----------



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I just watched the first one and I agree about the situation with the owners kid, that is so typical of owners hiring family. 

I also agree about the pipes sticking out of the ground. Couldn't someone just smoke them out or flood them out? If I was designing something like this I would have multiple air vents with filtes on them that were placed in some sort of hole that had steel bars around them or something like that.

Also, did anyone notice on that first one that the door hinges were on the outside of the door? Take a heavy duty hammer and walla. Also, everyone knows that you have a safe room where the door swings inwards in case there is debris falling on the outside blocking your exit.

I think the swat team used tannernite to do in that door, looked like a plastic water bottle you get at the dollar store with a red sticker placed on it. It did leave a little hole which someone could shoot through or smoke em out. I'm being picky, but for that kind of money, I would expect a little better than just a plasma tv on the wall. 

Going to ask the question in the main thread about the cameras for that other guy to see if anyone knows what type of setup it was. Will be posting there.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

People are spending massive amounts of money to have a bunker 3 hours drive away, if you have that sort of cash, why not just sell up and move home?, the bunkers are poor quality imo, and they are just dropped in a hole and covered up with soil.

If I could have a bunker, it would have to be mega close to my property or in my property so I could get in it at short notice, I wouldn't want it just dumped in the ground, I would want a concrete base for the bunker to sit on, reinforced concrete walls and ceiling before they even started back filling, if you are spending the money these people are, they should be getting better quality, and a better service,I'd want the entrance, escape hatches and air vents all concealed, like I have said in previous posts, a 40ft shipping container fitted properly with all the nbc filters and everything would cost a bloody fraction of what underground bunkers are charging.

Wish I had that sort of money to blow on a bunker  

If it goes nuclear, I will just duck and cover, like what the U.S. government used to tell everybody, it seemed to work for the turtle :lol:


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

where's the TWO entrances to their bunkers anyway? what if one entrance gets blocked no other escape option?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

these are just glorified storm shelters. They really won't stop people from getting in, i mean they aren't very well hidden and people could just be smoked out of them unless they hide things a little better. it's like slapping a name brand on a pair of jeans, what once was a $20 pair of jeans just became a $100 dollar pair of jeans.


----------

